# Main Spindle Shaft On Sb Heavy 10 Difficult To Turn?



## razinman (Feb 29, 2016)

Hi All,

                After 6 grueling months of dismantling,  cleaning and painting my SB is done. Upon putting
the main spindle shaft back onto the head I used the old brass shims. When I tightened down the bearing
caps the spindle would not turn(it did turn when there was no pressure applied to the bearing cap heads).
I'm assuming I need new brass shims , do I also need the laminated ones in addition.
           Next question, where's a good source of supply for these(brass & laminated shims) ?

     Thanks............Raz


----------



## Kernbigo (Feb 29, 2016)

You don't need new shims, if you have to add more shims i use plastic. But first of all you probably have to much torque on the bolts. I f you have a torque wrench start with a small amount of torque say 20#, then check the lift, if you have to much lift decrease  the amount of torque, etc. Try to get the lift down to .001 or less and still have the spindle move free.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 29, 2016)

I made mine by stack cutting brass shim stock on a wood working scroll saw, worked great.


----------



## razinman (Feb 29, 2016)

Kernbigo said:


> You don't need new shims, if you have to add more shims i use plastic. But first of all you probably have to much torque on the bolts. I f you have a torque wrench start with a small amount of torque say 20#, then check the lift, if you have to much lift decrease  the amount of torque, etc. Try to get the lift down to .001 or less and still have the spindle move free.


Thanks I will


----------



## razinman (Feb 29, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> I made mine by stack cutting brass shim stock on a wood working scroll saw, worked great.


Thank you.........Raz


----------



## Kernbigo (Feb 29, 2016)

the nice thing about plastic you can start at .001 and go  up to around.030, with brass how can you get different sizes like


Click to view larger image
*Have one to sell?* Sell now
*44905 Shim Assortment*

| Add to watch list

*Seller information*
drillspot (7489 ) 


99.1% Positive feedback

 Follow this seller
Visit store:



	

		
			
		

		
	
 drillspot
See other items

Item condition:
New

Quantity:
3 available / 7 sold


Price:
US $24.60
Buy It Now



Add to cart


3 watching
Add to watch list

Add to collection

Limited quantity remaining
More than 69% sold
Located in United States




Shipping:
$7.15 Economy Shipping | See details


Item location:
Boulder, CO, United States




Ships to:
United States See exclusions

Delivery:

Estimated between *Tue. Mar. 8 and Mo*
plastic? Plus you cut it with a scissors


----------



## razinman (Feb 29, 2016)

KE

      where are the plastic shims listed under the link u sent me.......
  Thanks.........Raz


----------



## Kernbigo (Feb 29, 2016)

go on ebay and put in shim assortments


----------



## DoogieB (Feb 29, 2016)

User FSH on PM was selling very nice brass die-cut shim packs for various SB lathes.  One of the shims in the pack is laminated so you can peel off a layer for a very fine adjustment.


----------



## razinman (Feb 29, 2016)

Hi all,

          Thanks for all your help........Raz


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 29, 2016)

Kernbigo said:


> the nice thing about plastic you can start at .001 and go  up to around.030, with brass how can you get different sizes like
> plastic? Plus you cut it with a scissors


Not saying that the plastics are bad, but you can get an assortment shim pack material in all the various thicknesses like the plastics in brass. Yes you can cut the brass with scissors as well but the holes can be difficult to cut,  that was very easy with my scroll saw. And I am not sure if the plastics would crush or not, dunno?
  There is a guy on ebay selling some very nice reproduction shim pacs too but he's asking $50 for them.


----------



## Chuck K (Feb 29, 2016)

Kernbigo said:


> go on ebay and put in shim assortments





razinman said:


> Hi All,
> 
> After 6 grueling months of dismantling,  cleaning and painting my SB is done. Upon putting
> the main spindle shaft back onto the head I used the old brass shims. When I tightened down the bearing
> ...


Raz, When you reassembled the spindle did you press the bull gear tight to the shoulder of the spindle. I did that on mine and the gear was rubbing against the bearing cap.  I had the same symptoms you're describing.   I'm not saying that's the problem, but it's worth checking before adding more shims.


----------



## razinman (Feb 29, 2016)

Chuck K said:


> Raz, When you reassembled the spindle did you press the bull gear tight to the shoulder of the spindle. I did that on mine and the gear was rubbing against the bearing cap.  I had the same symptoms you're describing.   I'm not saying that's the problem, but it's worth checking before adding more shims.


 
   Hi Chuck,

                       I haven't put in the bull gear yet, I noticed when I tightened  down on the cap head screws on the bearing caps the spindle bound.
When I loosened up the cap head screws the spindle turned again.

Regards.........Raz


----------



## Panabax (Mar 1, 2016)

This is what I used when I recently swapped in a D1-4 spindle.  They are exactly what you need. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SOUTHBEND-L...674889?hash=item3f3e085c09:g:QtkAAOxyldpR9vbZ

They made quick work of adjusting the bearings on my Heavy 10.

Baxter


----------



## DoogieB (Mar 1, 2016)

Looks like the same guy I mentioned.

I bought them cheaper directly from him, but he was running a "sale" at the time which he announced on PM.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 2, 2016)

Yup, that's the ones I was talking about as well.


----------

